# Contest: Hazlehurst (GA) BBQ Fest - GBA May 14-15



## olewarthog (Mar 2, 2010)

The First Annual Hazlehurst BBQ Fest will be held on May 14-15 in Hazlehurst GA. The contest is sanctioned by the Georgia Barbecue Association (GBA). Details & entry forms can be found at www.hazlehurstbbqfest.com

There will be a GBA judging class on Friday, May 14.

I hope to get to meet some SMF'ers there.


----------

